# Complete MCAT Studyguide- Everything You Need To Kick Butt.



## stephwright (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey *there! I'm sharing a study guide that I made with a friend.

It's EXTREMELY comprehensive, while only holding the ingredients you need to succeed at the MCAT in each section. We spent hundreds of hours on it, so I thought you might find it useful as well.

She was in the 96% and I was in the 98th - now we're both at UCSF Med School (woohoo!).

Here is the complete set - It's 90 pages of detailed, and perfectly prepared study materials. The only set of materials you will need once you're reviewing for the MCAT.
https://studysoup.com/marketplace/3034 (be sure to click on the Preview link to see 40% for Free)

This one has ALL of the sections in it bundled together with a reduced price.

We received a 15%OFF coupon that good until Monday only, so we're sharing it with you too.
"THISWK15" (All Caps)

Also, if you go to the site and search "MCAT" you'll see other notes by other people, as well as our that are broken down into individual sections.

GOODLUCK!

ps: btw, we like to use this site because it has a satisfaction guarantee policy, so if you don't love the notes, they'll give you a 100% refund - no questions asked.*


----------

